# Your first and your last



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

*sorry Mods if this is in the wrong section*

I thought this would be a cool thread....to share pictures/the story of your first horse EVER and the horse you currently have. 

Skye-Pine Time Tiger 1998 AQHA gelding. I bought him October 6, 2004 as my first horse. We had our trials and tribulations. He was a fairly green broke 6 year old.....I was a fairly green 16 year old. But, with lots of help from trainers, lessons, and friends we made it through! He took me to my first shows and lots and lots of FUN trail miles. I owned him for 7 years when I sold him to a friend of a friend in order to get my western pleasure show horse. He is in a GREAT home, I know they are taking care of him, he totes her butt around on trails (lol), and I have a buy back contract if for some reason she ever needs to find him another home. 

Skye....... My fav pic of all time of him.










Now my current horses.....Lindy Lou-Lively Lil Lena 2005 AQHA mare. She is my current western pleasure show horse and heart horse. I never plan on selling this girl. She is my best friend and confidante. I have learned SO MUCH from her and have had sooooo many fun times. She is so easy to get a long with and wouldn't hurt a fly. The SWEETEST. 





































Then, I bred her to an all around AQHA stallion and she gave me Miss Phoebe Lou "Diamonds N Moolah" 2013AQHA filly. This little girl will also stay with me for as long as I want. She has a little sassy personality and can sometimes be a bit of a challenge but since she's only 3 1/2 months old I give her the benefit of the doubt SOMETIMES. I have big plans for this girl and can't wait to ride her! 





































Then....this girl wasn't really something that was planned, it just kind of happened. But, I'm SO glad that it did. Miss Ruby-"Rubies N Mooolah" 2013 ApHC filly. I've always LOVED this filly's dam and the babies she produces. I've literally been wanting one for years so when the breeder offered to trade my WP 2 yr old for this girl...I JUMPED. haha I've always wanted a palomino too so the deal worked out perfect IMO. She is seriously one of the sweetest horses I've ever owned/worked with. I have big dreams for her as well. I really think she's going to be something! 





































YOUR TURN!!!!!!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Great pictures 

I don't have time to post pictures...but my first horse was a horse that sure changed my life. He was the old morgan gelding school horse named Commander. I learned with him completely, from grooming to w/t/c. I loved him so much. When my instructor was selling his farm he was selling the school horses too, and commanders old owner from years before wanted him. Well I was 13 and my mom pulled every string in the book to get him for me. He was my first and my whole heart. I had him for a few years before he passed away, he was old and a cribber/collic-er. I almost stopped riding after that because I was so devastated. But I kept on, had other horses, but none that I clicked with the same way. Until I found Jay, one of the horses I have currently and have had for years.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I am the 5 yr old in the picture with our first pony off the Welsh mountains (1971)


There have been about 30 ponies and horses in between the above photo and this one which is the most recent.

Hattie


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Clava said:


> I am the 5 yr old in the picture with our first pony off the Welsh mountains (1971)
> 
> 
> There have been about 30 ponies and horses in between the above photo and this one which is the most recent.
> ...


Cute ponies! And love your wild curly hair.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> Cute ponies! And love your wild curly hair.


They used to call me "Shirley Temple" at the riding school :lol:


----------



## Northumberlandcowgirl13 (Oct 3, 2013)

The first picture is of my first horse, Tommy. I bought him in October 2011 and he's probably not the most ideal first horse as he's really strong and likes to buck but we make it work. And the second picture is Teddy, who I got in April 2012 and he's an absolute pleasure to own and a great jumper. (I still own both by the way).


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

My first horse Beebe an Arab cross who I still have to this day because I don't have the heart to sell her and 15yrs later she's still an amazing horse <3!

(I don't have any old pics of us on my computer but here are some from like 5 yrs ago)

































And here she is today with my other current Arab filly Radora!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here was my first horse, a solid sorrel Paint mare, Sissy. She was 4 at the time, was known for bucking, and was very green.
Our very first ride together...
















Aaand, my current horse... Oh, wait! It's still Sissy! :rofl: Gotta love her. Been with her for going on 9 years now (She's 12 now), and wouldn't trade a single day of it. I've had a bajillion-and-one horses since her, but she's still my go-to girl. ...okay, maybe not a bajillion-and-one, but it sure seems like it! :lol:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

this thread needs an Appy!

Angel~ a horse that is not mine, but very close to "being" mine. she is still my current horse


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so here's my first girl Flicka. When we bought her she was "12", and so was I She was a first for my family, and we didn't really have a clue what we were doing. She taught me everything I know. Five years later, we euthanized her at the age of 32 (according to our veterinarian, and the owner before the man we bought her from), and I was 17. There still isn't a day that goes by that I don't miss her! I also see a lot of her in my 3 year old Sadie, looks wise, gait wise, and personality wise.















And then I currently have 5! :shock: 
Breezy, my 7 year old who is on a lease at the college I go to as a program lesson horse (Proud mom moment!!)








Chocolate our 10 year old pregnant mini mare, who is currently sitting at home getting brushed, loved, fat, and driven lightly by my mom.








Beau my 3 year old mini colt, who is also sitting at home getting brushed, loved, and fat








Finny (Finnick aka SLR Shock and Awe) my APHA colt who is spending the year just growing up before I start asking much of him















And last but not least, the three year old filly I mentioned earlier Sadie, who is very very special to me. She is currently boarded near the college I go to, and I get to see every day. She's coming along great in her training, and is the only horse I've felt that "special connection" with since Flicka.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful horses everyone! Keep them coming


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, my first "horse" was actually a mini-burro LOL. I started riding Olen when we were both 3 years old and he was green as grass. We both learned a lot and he was the first critter to ever buck me off. Thankfully, it wasn't very far to fall; he stands a grand total of 34" at the withers.









But my first real horse was Buck, a 16hh, 1400 pound horse who had been known as an "outlaw" in his younger years.









Olen is still with us, but we lost Buck a while back. Now, I've got my own little mini-herd going on. These are currently the ones that get the most handling because they are either currently a main riding horse or will be one in the near future.

Left to right; Talyn (coming 2 year old grade pinto), Dobe (11 year old Mustang), Taz (3 year old Percheron x Paint), and Rafe (4 year old Belgian x Quarter Horse).


I've also got my old retirees, Denny (19 year old grade QH)









And Jesse, a 15 year old QH. He's not really retired, but I don't ride him. I sort of gave him to my nephew after he lost his first horse.










Anyway, those are all my own _personal_ horses. We've got quite a few more at the barn, but the rest either belong to my Dad or Brother or are "family" horses who have no real defined ownership LOL.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

gramps, was my first horse. and I currently have 11 .


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to spam this thread with pictures muahaha!! 

Bubba was my first "horse." We got him 10 years ago and still have him! He's the cutest little brown welsh pony, but he can be a little stinker sometimes. He is a great babysitter for my boy, though. 

The first horse I ever bought myself would be Henny, and I of course still have him and will NEVER let him go until he leaves this world. He is the sweetest little boy and he's taught me just as much as I've taught him. He may never be able to be ridden because of his brain damage, but that's just fine by me. I spoil him all the same and love him just the same. He'll always be my baby boy even if he's not so much a baby anymore LOL.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Smrobs, the 'family photo' is FANTASTIC! Lil Talyn is growing up <3


I still own my first horse, Sour. What is with all of us going out and getting green/bucky/snotty horses as our first? LOL. My girl was no different...except that she's only 34" tall. I think that's the only thing that kept me from getting killed by her. She had every training vice in the books when I started working with her as a 7-8 month old. Bit, kicked, lunged at people, bucked on the lead line, reared, and absolutely hated men. And I was a scrawny 11 year old with no real horse experience. Somehow we both survived though and I got some professional help to turn her around. With a lot of work and patience she has become an absolutely lovely 5 year old cart horse and her manners are impeccable. She isn't really the lovey sort, but that's ok with me. I started working with her late in 2008, and bought her Sept 15th 2012.




























I currently still have Sour, and I also own this little miracle, Kenzie. She turned two this month and is such a sweet girl. She's been through all kinds of stuff and has a floppy ear as a result, but I don't think I've ever met a more forgiving horse. She's really going to be something when she grows up.





























she's really growing into herself nicely now that she's maintaining her weight!










Unfortunately I'm about to go into college and I've had to come to the realization that it just isn't fair of me to keep either of my girls anymore, so they're both up for sale. Kenzie already has a very interested prospective buyer and it makes me happy and sad at the same time. Soon I'll be horseless and I don't know what I'll do with myself honestly. Horses are literally my life.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't actually have a picture of my first horse handy. She was a neglected, wire scarred, half starved yearling when I bought her with my life savings at 15. montana was a welsh x thoroughbred and matured to 14.1hh. I broke her out at 3 and sold her to a jumping stable. She was a nice girl, but not a horse I clicked with.

This is Blue, in place of pictures of Montana:lol:. She was a gift as a weanling. Broke out well, was a really nice horse, just too easy going for me at the time, I got bored, and sold her as a 3 year old.


and now. I have pretzl, a purebred Arabian mare. She is athletic, with endurance to spare, and I can do pretty much anything with her, from ponying to doubling kids. She is in foal to a thoroughbred stallion for next spring.

and Pickles. She is a registered appy filly, halter on the top and western pleasure on the bottom.i don't particularly like horses bred for either of those disciplines, but I really like her. Yesterday was ride 2, and she's doing great. Evil sense of humor, she's constantly stealing any objects left unattended and galloping away. You can usually find them dropped in the nearest waterer or mud puddle.:lol: Last episode was when she tried to undress a friends girlfriend who showed up wearing a terribly impractical, but stylish, chunky knit sweater. For a texture obsessed filly, it was just too much. she grabbed gently in her teeth and yanked up:shock:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I got my first pony, Splash, on my 13th birthday. I had no clue what I was doing and that led to my parents getting rid of him a few months later after he bucked me off and I became scared to ride him.







And oh my goodness, how far I have come since those days. It is comical how much I thought I knew, now knowing I was completely clueless.

Of course, now I have my big orange carrot, Sunny. I bought her when I was 16, she was a yearling. Now, she's five and I'm 20 and we have come leaps and bounds! She is my heart horse, no doubt, and I love her to bits. We are currently planning to be show jumpers, once I stop being a broke college student. :lol:

First photo is a shot from when we were younger, the rest are more recent.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my, oh my.. Where to start. Oh yeah! My first ever horse.

Ladybug was my first ever horse. I remember my parents didn't tell me we were getting a horse, they took me to get her (even though I didn't know it), and all of a sudden I had my own horse. I was 7 at the time, and so was she. We are still going strong and we both are about to be 20! My we are getting old together. She doesn't enjoy being messed with very much, but I still love her.









I have had a few horses come and go between her and my current horses beside her. 

Sickum Doc Olena, my registered paint mare Lena, is the next in line with a story behind her.

I was contemplating breeding Ladybug, when I managed to stumble across an add on Craigslist for a rescue mare, who was three hundred pounds underweight and possibly pregnant. I thought about it, and decided to adopt her. It took three months of a lot of feed and vet care to bring her back to health. The vet never "confirmed" she was pregnant, but a weefoal test did.

















Marvel of Flames, Lena's foal. His name means Miracle of Flames. Like a Phoenix, (which is his barn name) he basically rose from the ashes. If Lena hadn't been saved when she did, he wouldn't be here nor would she. Phoenix had to have a plasma transfer and receive daily shots two weeks after being born.

















Last but not least is Solid Choice Okie, or just Okie. This horse, may possibly mean more to me than Ladybug does. Though its strange. She will always be my first horse, and I will always love her and never sell her. Though Okie I have a very special bond with. I first met him as a six month old, he was born at the school I went to and brought up to be weaned. I watched as a few people trained him (I never seemed to get school horses to halter break), though I got to start working with him as a sales prep. My job was to get him cleaned up and pretty to be sold, get ready for pictures, and more. Along the lines there was a in-hand trail class and a showmanship. We won the showmanship, and from there I began to really think about buying him. I ended up bidding on him during the auction, my top number was way overthrown and I gave up. A few months later a friend called and told me he was for sale on craigslist. I called that person so fast, and told them I was out of town but would really like to buy him. I ended up paying 200 more then what I had set my sights on. Though he truly is the love of my life.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

My first horse was Charlie









then I had Chester ( on the left that im on and on the right my sister is on) Babe









then in my teen years I had Pepper ( this is her with her filly Mia) 









And then Jet









and just got this guy still trying to decide on a name, he came with the name Buck, but not a fan of that.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

My first was a mean old shetland pony that I got when I was 5...he taught me that horses are not afraid to bite your fingers off :lol: he was a snobby old man, and still is, but I love him! About 3 years ago I traded him for my mare  He's in a great home now! He'd be nearly 40 now, last year he was still alive, maybe he still is 
Didn't teach me much since my grandpa never let me ride on my own or go past a slow...slow...slow..very slow walk lol.
















My second, lil miss Brandy AKA Jesses Poco Surprise, who's taught me so much it's insane, and we will be going to our first show the 14th! We're also planning on breeding her this spring and once she has her baby she will officially be mine! (We had the first baby agreement with her last owners  )
























































And last but not least, Annie AKA Raggedy Anne! She's my little rescue baby  She taught me how to care for a horse until it was better! She also taught me that just because a horse is a senior, they do NOT act their age, lol. She acts like a yearling! Running and bucking through her pasture. She's mainly a pasture pet, but occasionally I'll go out and hop on her bareback (she never approves of it though, haha)
And thank god she taught me abcesses weren't the end of the world! I saw it on her hoof and thought it was the end! lol
























The "why the %*$& are you on me" face


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ is that an appaloosa?!?! i am in love! i could look at her all day and never get tired


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep! I know what you mean, I like to sit out and watch her all the time lol


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The first picture is of my first horse Sally, she was a grade mare about 17-18 years old when I got her. 

The second picture is of my three present horses, Apollo, Azula and Rosie, who are 4, 5 months, and 8.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I have only had two horses in my life that I have actually owned, although I have ridden literally hundreds when I was younger. My two horses were so much different from each other but perfect for the two different times in my life. They are both my 'heart' horses.

I was very lucky to have my first "perfect horse" when I was younger. My parents purchased a 3 year old unbroken quarter horse ridgeling for me when I was 11. They only paid $100.00 for him, and he had almost perfect conformation, and a sound mind. I was taking lessons, but learned a lot through trial and error. I rode hunt seat, and only wanted to jump, but everyone said that foundation type Quarter horses didn’t jump. But we learned together, and he took me all the way to open jumpers in the national AHSA circuit. (We rode in working hunters just for warm up, and he was also ranked in that. LOL) All my friends spent thousands trying to get a horse that could jump half as well as my boy. Once in a while, I would throw a western saddle on him and take him in a trail class, and he did great. However, he was ALWAYS a handful and acted like a stud. He snorted and bucked on the trail, and was very pushy and difficult to control on the ground. All of which I didn't care about in the least at my age then! LOL

Here he Troy is the day I got him.


View attachment 330674




Several years later










Now, after not being on a horse for 40 years, I needed a calm, well behaved sweetheart to ride on the trail. , I sort of hesitate to admit how I found my mare, except it is a lesson on how NOT to do it!! . After so long with no horses, I started looking for a trail horse. Even though I knew not to go by color alone, I decided I might as well look for the colors I wanted, and all of a sudden, although I had never liked them before, I HAD to have a palomino. I was in no hurry and would wait for the perfect older gelding.. Yeah, right.
I started looking on craigslist and all of the horse sights for a palomino or buckskin gelding from 10 -12 years old, who was pretty much trail broke, and in my price range. My husband, who had broken and raised many young horses, was after me to get a young horse so we could train it. I wasn't convinced - the ground looks a lot harder at 59 than it did at 20. He TOTALLY wasn't interested in having a horse, and DEFINITELY not a palomino. 
After perusing the ads continually for about a week without finding anything exciting, I finally found two palomino fillys for sale. They was very close to where I lived, so I decided, what the heck - I'll go look at them - what can it hurt? I certainly wasn't going to buy the first one that came along, didn't want a mare, and DEFINITELY didn't want a two year old, no matter what my husband said. 
We looked at the first one, and liked her a lot. SHe was gorgeous, but didn't seem like she cared too much about being around people. Otherwise she was great. My husband said to go ahead and get her, but I wanted to see the second horse, who was being trailered in. 

The second horse finally arrived, and she hadn't even finished backing out of the trailer and my husband said "that's Nibbles!" (His first horse when he was a boy)

Long story short - we watched the filly lunge and bought her. No vet check and didn't ride her and didn't even saddle her up. There was just something about her that both my husband and I fell for. We knew within 30 seconds that she was 'THE ONE". 
From the time we looked at her to the time she was delivered, the whole process took an hour and a half. She stepped out of the trailer at my daughter's house, looked around, nuzzled me and started to graze. She never acted spooky or upset and from the beginning would run to meet us when she saw us. 
She is now 3, and I have only ridden her on short trail rides, but she has been absolutely perfect. Doesn't spook at ANYTHING, calm and will go anywhere you point her. We’ve had turkeys and deer pop up right in front if us, and she doesn’t turn a hair. She acts like an old, broke ‘been there done that’ horse. She ties to perfection, and when my daughter got dumped and hurt, Nibbles ponied the nervous and upset horse back to the barn and remained totally calm. She's a dream and I really give the person we purchased her from credit for how he trained her. I truly believe that someone or something led me to her, because she is exactly what I needed.



Nibbles and I on the trail at my daughter’s farm


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Northumberlandcowgirl13 said:


> The first picture is of my first horse, Tommy. I bought him in October 2011 and he's probably not the most ideal first horse as he's really strong and likes to buck but we make it work. And the second picture is Teddy, who I got in April 2012 and he's an absolute pleasure to own and a great jumper. (I still own both by the way).


these are some really fabtastic photos!!!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

*help!*

I have no idea what I am doing!!! could any one help me??? I cant figure out how to post anything on here! eeks! I am super clueless right now I just joined and need help with something, so I need to post but I cant figure out how :shock::shock: haha lol I don't even know were I am on the site right now  lol and advise would be REEEALLY helpful. so sorry about this! I really don't even know were this stuff I am typing right now is going! pleeeeeeeease help!!! lol again I am soooo sorry about this!
thanks!!!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

The first horse I ever had - i have only one photo of. But that is all you need. One photo says a thousands words - but this horse spoke in a different languae to me and taught me so, so much. She died at the age of 30 on my brithday this year. I had to take a photo of a photo for this, but that is okay.








She meant everything to me.

And I own three horses - two of which once shared a beautiful pasture with Amber on our old farm.
This Brisco - he is 22 years old and half brothers with Golley, both blazers who shared pastures with Amber.
Brisco is my current riding horse.
















and this is my golley boy, also 22. He is 13.2 hands where brisco is 15.1
I use golley for just for fun and soon he will get to work with cows again now that he is all better. His tooth was giving him issues - but we had it removed and he is like new again!









and this is chocky - he is my moms horse who is a seven eyar old rocky mountain. He has been doing good - especially since he cut his foot jumping over a fence. But he isn't limping and he shows no sign of pain, so that is always a plus!
this is actually a really good photo considering I took it with my phone, ahah! (I am a dumb phone not a smart one)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T, my first horse and heart horse (on the left) saying good bye with Walka (her son) and me. She was 23 in this photo, Walka 14.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Newest addition, Misty.







Walka enjoying a snack.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok. Just bear with me here. These are pictures of pictures so I'm not sure how clear they'll come out. 

Here we go. I have a few. Some better than others. 

My first "horse" was a tiny Shetland named Pepper. I always thought she was a bit of a butt. But digging up these pictures made me see my hands on the reins and now I understand just why she was such a pain  I was 8ish when I got her but I had been taking lessons for four years before then. She was actually one of my lesson ponies. 



















My first real horse was C.J. He was a 22 year old Arab when we got him. And I didn't do him justice. 




























And now fast forward a few years and a few horses and now, I think you all know where this is heading. Why to Mr. Sonny, of course.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my first horse Diamond. She was I think 5 or 6 when I got her. I was 11 years old, and my mom and dad had bought her for me after my open heart surgery (Probably not a great idea since Diamond was hard to catch, hard to tack up, and hard to ride) But I loved her. She was pregnant when we had her. Diamond was 14.3 hh


Then I got Romeo when I was 15. Romeo was a nice boy underneath it all, but he was not the right horse for me. I had him for almost 5 years, and then I couldn't do it any more. Riding was no fun, so I traded him for my next horse. I miss him, but it was the best thing for both of us. He was 14.3 hh

While I had Romeo I was given a 5 year old Bay mare with awful arthritis. She was never rideable, so she now lives as a pasture puff. She is 15.2 hh

And then I got Gavyn. I love this horse so much. He is perfect! He is a 15 year old BS Paint gelding. We have done a little bit of everything this summer. Games, Western pleasure, halter, English pleasure, and trail riding! Gavyn is 16 hh


----------



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't have a picture of my first horse (or pony, rather). But she was a <13.3hh QH x Welsh pony mare. She was flea bitten gray and had one colt. She died from Strangles when she was only 14 or 15, unfortunately. I had Annie for 4 years.


My pony now, Misty, is a 14.2hh, 9 y/o Paint mare. I've owned her for 7 months now. She was a rescue, and it's been hard owning her! We've been through so much together. But she's perfect for me. We are both training for Dressage, though we can't even do an intro level test yet LOL

Here she is:


https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/892995_763322923684556_1812367125_o.jpg


----------



## abbylhat (Dec 12, 2013)

*Presley*

My first horse was actually more of a family horse that my mom had before I had even been born! (Also, I have no pictures of him.) But my first horse that I was ever able to call my own is Presley! He is a Welsh X Quarter Horse. He is 14.3 hh. He is feisty and has the most character out of any horse I've ever known. He is EXTREMELY talented, as well! He was trained in english, western, and saddle seat and I LOVE HIM. I got him when I was 10 years old, I am now 21. I don't have any current pictures of him, but here are some from when I first got him and when I was 14 and 15.


----------

